# Should I say something ?



## mckellarman (Jan 4, 2008)

I was boarding a bathroom for a local contractor yesterday and was working at the same time as his plumber. He accidentally dropped a shutoff valve down the tiolet drain. He noticed that I was him do it and asked me not to tell the GC. What should I do ? I do alot of work for this guy and dont want him to have to incurr the costs to fix it later on warranty but I also dont want to cause a problem between him and the plumber if it is going to do any damage.

Thoughts......?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

1. Small cost valve, can he buy to replace for GC?

2. If valve is still in toilet trap or toilet seat, can he snake it out using special device?


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats not warranty if the plumber has to cut drywall to fix it. Maybe the plumber knows that it will flush through the line w/o a problem and doesn't want the hassle of an ill GC. Maybe he was planning on fixing it later. On the other hand, if that happened on one of my jobs and I found out that you didn't tell me about it, you are guilty too. I wouldn't think a thing bad of anyone that told me about a screw up regardless of who has to fix it if they told me in time. Someone that covers it up and causes me extensive work later....:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## mckellarman (Jan 4, 2008)

Not concerned about the cost of the shutoff. Should have clarified, he just left it down there, I looked down with a light and seems like a long way down.

I actually asked the plumber what he planned on doing about it and he said not to worry that it would flush itself out, but I was skeptical.

We were both hired by the GC


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

It is none of your business beyond discussing it with him. Do not narc on him. It will only make things worse for you.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, why worry....
it'll be the HO's problem soon anyway.
A piece of heavy brass will surely "flush"
through, and nothing could ever collect 
on it anyway, right?
Hey, it's not your job.
It ain't your house.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

You could: go back to the plumber, tell him that he's got one day to man-up and tell the GC, or you're gonna do it for him. 

It's an obvious conscience call...but that's the way I was raised to handle something like that....It's about doing what is ethically right.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree with Atlantic and even neo's sarcasm in this. Talk to the plumber straight and then go to the GC.

NEVER NEVER NEVER cover for someone who tries to cover things up.

Besides, the plumber is probably telling the GC right now that you knocked it down in there and he should be paid extra to fix what you did.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

:innocent:Who, me?:innocent:

:no: Sarcastic? :innocent:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

plumber should fix it or the GC will.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i have dropped a utility knive down one before 8 years ago and have never got a call back.......id say let the plumber deal with it when it comes time.....


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, and I found one last year
where someone dropped a 
screw driver into a copper closet
bend and punched a hole 35 years
ago, leaking under the slab all that
time.
Lots of guys tried to solve all the problems
that caused over the years.
Sure would have been nice if someone
had just fessed up.


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

What size valve was it? What size pipe? 

I've seen bigger things wash down a soil pipe. It's not like it was a chunk of 2X4 or something else that would definitely clog it up. 

It's your call. I doubt it will ever become a problem. If it ever did come up, you can say you spoke to the plumber and he said it would wash down. No reason to dime him out in my book.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Geoff MRT said:


> What size valve was it? What size pipe?
> 
> I've seen bigger things wash down a soil pipe. It's not like it was a chunk of 2X4 or something else that would definitely clog it up.
> 
> It's your call. I doubt it will ever become a problem.


An angle stop is not going to wash out of a closet bend, and it is going to catch all the paper as it tries to go past, give it a month and it will be clogged.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> An angle stop is not going to wash out of a closet bend, and it is going to catch all the paper as it tries to go past, give it a month and it will be clogged.



And the same plumber will be called back to fix it on HIS dime.


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> And the same plumber will be called back to fix it on HIS dime.


Bingo!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Geoff MRT said:


> Bingo!


If it is down the pipe (4" waste line) and not in the crap-jack, it very well may wash out. But if not HE WILL BE BACK!

You never know when you might run in to this guy again on a job. NEVER make an enemy in the trade!


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> If it is down the pipe (4" waste line) and not in the crap-jack, it very well may wash out. But if not HE WILL BE BACK!
> 
> You never know when you might run in to this guy again on a job. NEVER make an enemy in the trade!


The only enemies worth having in the trades are the customers who don't pay.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Geoff MRT said:


> The only enemies worth having in the trades are the customers who don't pay.


Here! Here!


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Is there any ferrous metal on that stop that a cow magnet on a string would be able to catch? Maybe the screw head on the handle?


----------

